# Whats the average RPM of fans?



## Shivers (Oct 31, 2004)

Chassis fan? Power fan? CPU fan?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

They vary from fan to fan so there is no real answer. The best way to figure it out is find what fans you have and google them.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Slow/quiet fans run at around 2000rpm, fast/loud fans at 5000-8000rpm. Most are somewhere inbetween.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

i know the slow speed 1500 the fast speed 2000 to 4000


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Delta make a 5700rpm 8cm fan and an 8000rpm 6cm fan, they are so loud that you risk damaging your hearing. I've listened to recordings of them, and they are _nasty_


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

They can be very different. My CPU fan really isn't that loud. It is an 80 mm fan and it goes full tilt all the time. The other fans are way different, and there is one that isn't even listed.

Asus probe is wrong on this board also, but the bios reads the same so I guess the probe is doing what it is supposed to do. The voltages are being read wrong for sure. When I first put this board in and saw my 6 month old antec truepower 430 giving low voltages I got out the Fluke and went over the rails. 

Motherboard sensors can make you paranoid. They are still reading withing 3% though. On the Fluke they are right on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

think thats worng they are right its all power supplys are between 0.76
and 0.01 of the said voltage.
i tested my power supply with a volt meter out of the case and it was 0.13 low!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> think thats worng they are right its all power supplys are between 0.76
> and 0.01 of the said voltage.
> i tested my power supply with a volt meter out of the case and it was 0.13 low!!


Actually, a 3.3v or 5.0v supply that was .76v out of range would be WAY out of spec for any P/S that I'm aware of. The absolute voltage isn't normally the way a P/S is specified, it's in percentage of the rated voltage, typically 5% or 10%, depending on the supply and the nature of the load.

FWIW, a 5.0V supply that was 0.13V low would be perfectly fine, and within normal parameters.


----------

